# root of title



## makot

The context goes: "unrestricted property as will be set forth in the root of title" - and I have a feeling that the English text is itself a translation...

Any ideas?


----------



## Eltheza

Hi! I don't think it's a translation. It has to do with *Land and Conveyancing* laws (UK):

*Root of Title:* "The document from which an owner of unregistered land traces his ownership. A good root must be at least 15 years old, deal with the whole legal and beneficial ownership of the land, describe it sufficiently to identify it, and cast no doubt on the title".

Read more: root of title http://law.jrank.org/pages/17341/root-title.html#ixzz0tDdaInag


----------



## makot

Thanks, Eltheza!

Now I'll just wait and see if anyone knows how "root of title" translates into Greek...


----------



## elineo

(Αρχικός) τίτλος ιδιοκτησίας


----------



## makot

Θα μπορούσε να είναι το 'ιστορικό απόκτησης ακινήτου';

Η ερώτησή μου πηγάζει από τη δική μου άγνοια και όχι από κάποια επιθυμία αμφισβήτησης του elineo (nice cat by the way...)


----------



## an-alfabeto

*Έκτακτη χρησικτησία* νομίζω πως είναι το ελληνικό αντίστοιχο: με αυτήν μπορείς να διεκδικήσεις την κυριότητα ακίνητης περιουσίας χωρίς να έχεις νόμιμους τίτλους (συμβόλαια που να αποδεικνύουν ότι σου ανήκει), εφόσον έχεις ασκήσει αδιατάραχτη νομή για 20 χρόνια και δεν τη διεκδικεί κανένας άλλος. Σίγουρα, κάποιος συμβολαιογράφος θα ξέρει καλύτερα.


----------



## elineo

an-alfabeto said:


> *Έκτακτη χρησικτησία* νομίζω πως είναι το ελληνικό αντίστοιχο: με αυτήν μπορείς να διεκδικήσεις την κυριότητα ακίνητης περιουσίας χωρίς να έχεις νόμιμους τίτλους (συμβόλαια που να αποδεικνύουν ότι σου ανήκει), εφόσον έχεις ασκήσει αδιατάραχτη νομή για 20 χρόνια και δεν τη διεκδικεί κανένας άλλος. Σίγουρα, κάποιος συμβολαιογράφος θα ξέρει καλύτερα.


Να σας μιλήσει λίγο ο τοπογράφος. Αλλο ο τίτλος αρχικός η επόμενος, ο οποίοw είναι ενα είδος συμβολαίου και άλλο η χρησικτησία που είναι ένα αποκτηθέν δικαίωμα και δεν παράγεται από τίτλο αλλά αργότερα επικυρώνεται με τίτλο (δικαστικά κλπ). Πιστεύω όμως  το αγγλικό root δεν σχετίζεται με χρησικτησία.


----------



## ireney

Ανάθεμα αν μπόρεσα να βρω ακριβή μετάφραση. Αν κατάλαβα καλά, από όσα διάβασα, μιλάμε για ιδιοκτησία που δεν είναι εγγεγραμμένη στο υποθηκοφυλακείο. Δηλαδή, δεν ξέρω αν μιλάμε για υποθηκοφυλακείο, αλλά εφόσον το κτηματολόγιο εν Ελλάδι είναι φρέσκο φρούτο και δεν είναι γενικευμένο ακόμα, δεν το έψαξα αυτό το κομμάτι.
Λοιπόν, αποκλειστικά και μόνο για αυτές τις περιπτώσεις, εφόσον κάποιος δεν μπορεί να ψάξει το υποθηκοφυλακείο και να βρε τους τίτλους ιδιοκτησίας και τα τυχόν βάρη, συνιδιοκτήτες και τρέχα γύρευε ενός κτήματος ας πούμε, χρειάζεται άλλο αποδεικτικό μέσο.
Σύμφωνα με διάφορα βιβλία (google books, κοιτάξτε το) η χρησικτησία μπορεί, εφόσον έχει διαρκέσει αρκετά ώστε να αποκτηθούν  νομικά δικαιώματα, μπορεί (υποθέτω εφόσον έχει αναγνωριστεί) να θεωρηθεί "a good root of title".
Σε γενικές γραμμές θα έλεγα ότι κλίνω προς το "ιστορικό απόκτησης ακινήτου" του makot ή κάτι τέτοιο.


----------



## elineo

ireney said:


> Ανάθεμα αν μπόρεσα να βρω ακριβή μετάφραση. Αν κατάλαβα καλά, από όσα διάβασα, μιλάμε για ιδιοκτησία που δεν είναι εγγεγραμμένη στο υποθηκοφυλακείο. Δηλαδή, δεν ξέρω αν μιλάμε για υποθηκοφυλακείο, αλλά εφόσον το κτηματολόγιο εν Ελλάδι είναι φρέσκο φρούτο και δεν είναι γενικευμένο ακόμα, δεν το έψαξα αυτό το κομμάτι.
> Λοιπόν, αποκλειστικά και μόνο για αυτές τις περιπτώσεις, εφόσον κάποιος δεν μπορεί να ψάξει το υποθηκοφυλακείο και να βρε τους τίτλους ιδιοκτησίας και τα τυχόν βάρη, συνιδιοκτήτες και τρέχα γύρευε ενός κτήματος ας πούμε, χρειάζεται άλλο αποδεικτικό μέσο.
> Σύμφωνα με διάφορα βιβλία (google books, κοιτάξτε το) η χρησικτησία μπορεί, εφόσον έχει διαρκέσει αρκετά ώστε να αποκτηθούν  νομικά δικαιώματα, μπορεί (υποθέτω εφόσον έχει αναγνωριστεί) να θεωρηθεί "a good root of title".
> Σε γενικές γραμμές θα έλεγα ότι κλίνω προς το "ιστορικό απόκτησης ακινήτου" του makot ή κάτι τέτοιο.



Πράγματι σαν έννοια αυτό είναι σωστό, είναι η "ρίζα", η "πηγή" του τίτλου αλλά είναι τίτλος και θεωρείται ως αρχικός τίτλος


----------

